# Spitfire Appassionata Strings - First Look!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 26, 2022)

Hey friends! In today's video, we'll take a look at Spitfire's newest string library, Appassionata Strings, along with a short demo. Enjoy!


----------



## MusicStudent (Jan 26, 2022)

Chris, love what you are doing.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 26, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> Chris, love what you are doing.


Thank you!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 26, 2022)

One good point with this library, is that you can play quite fast, and it won't sound sloppy. I agree that it will give quite a majestic tone while doubling other libraries.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 26, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> One good point with this library, is that you can play quite fast, and it won't sound sloppy. I agree that it will give quite a majestic tone while doubling other libraries.


Indeed! I was pleasantly surprised by the responsive nature of the samples.


----------



## wahey73 (Jan 26, 2022)

Your thumbnails are awesome! (just as the rest of your videos, please don't get this wrong)


----------



## odod (Jan 27, 2022)

oh Man, do you suggest this or TSS ? or CSS ?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks for the review! I was disappointed to hear how abrupt those dynamic layers sound in the violin 1 sustain patch (especially the softer layers). I noticed you didn't play any other sustain patches after that, are they all that bad?


----------



## davidson (Jan 27, 2022)

Great review! 

You look like a nervous passenger in a car being driven at 120mph when you play, it cracks me up


----------



## 3CPU (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks Chris, great review. Appassionata is among my favorites, as highlight will greatly compliment orchestral compositions.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 27, 2022)

wahey73 said:


> Your thumbnails are awesome! (just as the rest of your videos, please don't get this wrong)


Okay phew I lost all my confidence there for a second...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 27, 2022)

odod said:


> oh Man, do you suggest this or TSS ? or CSS ?


Ooo it's interesting, TSS and CSS are definitely on extreme poles of each other I'd say. They both have more or less comprehensive articulations for most cases, but tone wise they're very different. If you only need legato strings, SAS is a good choice, but owning all 3, I'd use SAS to thicken up CSS and TSS.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 27, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Thanks for the review! I was disappointed to hear how abrupt those dynamic layers sound in the violin 1 sustain patch (especially the softer layers). I noticed you didn't play any other sustain patches after that, are they all that bad?


Thanks Jeremy! Oh I rarely use sustain patches, hence why I only tried out one. But I'd say they're all pretty similar in this lib.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 27, 2022)

davidson said:


> Great review!
> 
> You look like a nervous passenger in a car being driven at 120mph when you play, it cracks me up


Maybe that's exactly how I feel


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 27, 2022)

3CPU said:


> Thanks Chris, great review. Appassionata is among my favorites, as highlight will greatly compliment orchestral compositions.


Thanks so much for watching!


----------



## Chromofonic (Jan 28, 2022)

Nice Review! I also enjoyed your look at Cinematic Frozen Strings. It is good value for money and comes with interesting articulations. I think it's not hard for someone to build their cinematic string ensemble. I do it routinely.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 28, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> Nice Review! I also enjoyed your look at Cinematic Frozen Strings. It is good value for money and comes with interesting articulations. I think it's not hard for someone to build their cinematic string ensemble. I do it routinely.


Very true!


----------



## sheen (Jan 28, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey friends! In today's video, we'll take a look at Spitfire's newest string library, Appassionata Strings, along with a short demo. Enjoy!



Another great (and useful) walkthrough! 

One question/comment...although it seems to deliver the goods, there are the occasional (and obtrusive, IMO) bow scratches (example 05:39 on a C)

How do you view, and/or deal with, these inconsistencies?

Of course, most libraries have them, to some degree..."realism", according to some and to some marketing, it is space junk to me...we are not allowed to "stay in the moment" or to extricate ourselves from this endless search/outlay, it would seem.
I look forward to the day I can just blurt out: "Kleiber, 1975, the 5th.....uh,..beer"...and it is all there, including some peanuts and minus the dystopia stuff.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 28, 2022)

sheen said:


> Another great (and useful) walkthrough!
> 
> One question/comment...although it seems to deliver the goods, there are the occasional (and obtrusive, IMO) bow scratches (example 05:39 on a C)
> 
> ...


Hey, thank you! Good question; I honestly either will layer another library on top that kind of covers that, or ignore it altogether in the context of a busier mix. If it's too bad, I'll use a different but similar library.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jan 28, 2022)

Thanks a lot for the video! For some reason I still like the transitions, room sound and style of BBC more. I fond the idea of smaller sections, but still like the detail in BBC better.


----------



## kevjazz (Feb 7, 2022)

Excuse my ignorance. What are CSS, TSS and SAS? I don't speak fluent abbreviations RE libraries. while I'm at it, I did notice that moving the mod wheel appears to give the user the effect of reducing the vibrato along with the characteristic dynamics generally assigned to mod wheel in Spitfire libraries. Am I hearing this correctly? Does one not need the CC21 assignment usually reserved for vibrato in most Spitfire libraries


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 7, 2022)

kevjazz said:


> Excuse my ignorance. What are CSS, TSS and SAS? I don't speak fluent abbreviations RE libraries.


Cinematic Studio Strings by Cinematic Studio

Tokyo Scoring Strings by Impact Soundworks

Spitfire Appassionata Strings by Spitfire Audio







Glossary of VI-C Abbreviations


AAF: Able Artist Foundation (link) AAX: Avid Audio Extension (plugin format created for Pro Tools) AB: Adventure Brass (Music Sampling) AD/AD2: Addictive Drums (XLN Audio) AI: Audio Imperia ALB1/ALB2/ALB3/etc: Albion Series (Spitfire) ALBO: Albion ONE (Spitfire) AM: Audio Modeling AMS: Aleatoric...




vi-control.net


----------

